# La mancha ears draining..........



## Robynlynn (Jul 2, 2010)

Do you La mancha Breeders have problems with your goats ears getting infected or draining white goo?? I've had a couple have this problem over the last week. Thinking it could be the start of something, I treated with antibioticsas for 1 day. they seem to keep draining, the goats are acting fine and eating well just have this white drainage when I massage the ear base??? I also washed them out with my dogs ear wash?? any suggestions???? :???


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't have Lamanchas, but maybe they are getting hay or some other kind of debris inside their ear and it is festering out? Good luck!


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Squirt some hydrogen peroxide in there. :biggrin


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

If you look in the search you will find some info on LaMancha's with ear infections/ ear drainage. Maybe type in Lamancha ear and see what comes up. I know I've read a few months past about how to care to that situation. I think hyd. peroxide is what I would do too.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I have La Manchas and their ears, because there is no external ear, get dirty and tend to discharge more wax and stuff than other goats. Try to keep them clean and use the peroxide periodically. You should not have to treat with antibiotics unless it's really nasty looking, red, hot like an infection. There is some normal wax build up which protects the inner ear.


----------



## Robynlynn (Jul 2, 2010)

Yep I have seen "a bit of" discharge before, but this ran out....I don't think that is normal. I would say about 1 tsp of white liquid.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Part of taking care of them was monthly hoof trimming and when up on the stand....we kept a wash cloth in a bowl of peroxide, my daughter flooded their ears with it while she massaged their ears. This kept them clean and made sure nothing was building up inside them. It's routine maintenence


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

I fill a syringe with cooking oil, and put it into their ears from time to time.
Otherwise, they do sometimes get hard and pasty.
I haven't noticed anything white coming out.


----------



## Robynlynn (Jul 2, 2010)

Well that is good to know, I have had Lamanchas for 3 yrs and never did regualr ear cleaning....now I know.


----------

